# Woke up to a couple surprises



## Rick (Oct 28, 2005)

Gotta love it! New nymphs and a new ooth. These have been taking exactly four weeks to hatch.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 28, 2005)

Quality pics Rick, great hatch


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice.... and a little daunting you gotta seperate em all now?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice rick, looks like we both got "lucky" today :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 28, 2005)

Holy Cow :shock: !! Congrate Rick

There are like +400 nymphs there!! Hope you have lot of fruit flies ready for them. All the best.


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

omg! thats hatched loads!

Congrats  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Rick, did you glue that ivy to the side and pin the ooth on the ivy?


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

also...what species is it?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Joe (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice rick!  i've never had a chinese ooth hatch that many chinese before!

Joe


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2005)

They are Africans Joe. S. Lineola to be exact. I won't be seperating them. They will live in a large net cage until they are about L3 or 4. The adult in the pic who laid an ooth last night is the mother of these too. This is probably my favorite speices right now. So easy to raise. Samzo: I just stuck a part of fake plant through a hold in the side of the container and exposed a bit of the wire and stuck it into the foam on the ooth. I always have tons of flies on hand so these guys will be fed well.


----------



## Lan (Oct 28, 2005)

that's beautiful! congrats on the hatch and new ooth!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh cool Rick, I have something that looks identical except its glass and I house my tree frogs in it.


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is where they are now:


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Sweet, laundary basket?


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep. It collapes and is 25 inches long and pretty big around. Houses a lot of nymphs well.


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

hey, what an invention! I would try the same...mum would kill me tho..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't have one :? I'll need to get one, they look ideal


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

:idea: IKEA!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Damn was there yesterday!


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2005)

Got this one at Lowe's but they don't carry em anymore. Works great for large numbers of nymphs.


----------



## hortus (Oct 28, 2005)

what kind are those??


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 28, 2005)

african he said i think


----------

